# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Busco terrenos para cultivo en Ica

## calonso

Estamos buscando terrenos para cultivos en Ica. Por favor enviar propuestas los interesados. 
Saludos,Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Busco interesado en Cultivo de Tulipanes Busco profesional para dictado de curso sobre  cultivo del piñón y su proceso de tranformación para Biodisel

----------


## Jorge Saravia

Buenos dias, me podria decir mas o menos el área que estan buscando, y si tienen algún requerimiento especial, alguna zona específica, etc.
Tengo un terreno agrícola en Tarapoto, y tengo varios colegas que tienen terrenos agrícolas en varias partes del Perú.
Saludos
Jorge Saravia
Mov. 990055372, RPM. #0002538, RPC 991641505

----------


## yvanka

Buen día.
Le agradecería si pudiera enviarnos mas información sobre el área y características del terreno que están buscando.  Tenemos terrenos desde 11 has hasta 5000 has.  en el departamento de Ica.  Por favor escribanos a empresa.don.genaro@gmail.com o comuníquese con nosotros al telf. 988-255302.  
Saludos,
Yvana Zuazo.

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Saludos estimado en Ica se tienen terrenos con diferentes áreas y para diferentes usos, espero contactar por esta vía....

----------

